# Policy Ownership of Plans & Drawings



## HMF (Jul 29, 2012)

*Policy on Ownership of Plans & Drawings on this site:

Your plans & drawings will not be sold to anyone by us for profit.
We have no intention of monetizing the contributions on this site and selling them to a commercial entity.
Your posted materials remain your property.
By posting, you agree to permit and license us without limitation to use and display them on the site, and you agree not to remove them, or render them unusable.
You agree not to disable the plans and drawings or posts should you leave the site, or be asked to leave.
Other than the above license, your postings belong to you, to share as you see fit with others.
The site is not for sale, nor are any of its materials for sale by us.

Thank you.*


----------

